# Locomotive Mechanical Problems (HELP!)



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, my Kato SD70ACe has not been performing well lately. I looked at the motor to see what the problem was, and I noticed that one of the brass thingies on the outside of the motor was loose and kept falling off. Without this part being in the proper place, all the locomotive would do is light up, but not run at all. I need a permanent solution to this problem, quick.

Here's some pics:
(If you're wondering what the blue stuff is, it's putty that I used to stick the piece to the motor, which worked for a short time, but I need a more permanent solution.)


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

the brass can be re bent and with most of the katos that i own i replace the brass strip with small wires it ensures better power transfer


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

How long have you had the engine? Kato has a fairly good warranty policy. I had a GEVO with motor issues which they replaced after 3 months of moderate usage. The piece is broken off of your factory decoder. You can drop in a new DC board or go out and get a DCC decoder which functions in DC mode. Here is one of the Digitrax decoders. You can see the brass "fins". They are basically drop in and done:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

First you should identify why it's falling off. If a part on it is broken, you should look for a new part. If it's not, look at what holds it in. If it's bent, see if you can gently bend it back into place. If it's not, the thing that holds it in might be worn down and you might need a new one.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Try Kapton tape to hold it in place.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

The brass thing is used as an electrical contact between the decoder and the motor. It looks like it was originally soldered on. Do you have lots of experince soldering? Do you have a 20 watt or less, very fine tip soldering iron? Do know how to heat sink when soldering? If you answered no, or I'm not sure, to even one of these questions; DO NOT try to solder it back together! The tiny components on the decoder are very, very, heat sensitive and it's all too easy to ruin the decoder. You might better try returning the loco to Kato. The wires instead of "brass thingys" advise is good, but depends on soldering also.


----------

